# LR Classic 7.2 loupe view black in develop



## maguca (Mar 17, 2018)

Operating System:Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom Classic CC 7.2

I noticed a problem when I went through pictures in the develop module. The loupe view on the ordinary monitor went black but still is viewing on the second monitor. Tried to change pictures in the develop module and also viewing options but it is still black screen on ordinary monitor. Tried to change over to library module and it is working fine. Then change back to develop module and loupe view is still black. I had to exit Lightroom and start it again and now it was correct again.

Is it possible that I have done something wrong och have somebody else hade this problem? When I was in the develop module I changed pictures rather fast with the arrow keys. Could this be a problem? I also could reproduce the problem when only using one monitor.

Br Mats


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 17, 2018)

Go to Preferences - Performance and turn off GPU accelleration.


----------



## maguca (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks for the info. It is strange that this setting was on because I have always had it off.


----------



## CET50 (Mar 26, 2018)

I experienced the same problem.  Thanks for the resolution...it worked!


----------

